# tetszik vs. szeret



## 123xyz

I have been wondering whether it's correct to use the verb "tetszik" with infinitives to express the notion of liking doing something, or whether this is only possible with the verb "szeret". My attention was brought to this when I asked someone "tetszik neked énekelni?", to which they didn't reply right away - they first rephrased the question as "szeretek-e énekelni?" and then answered "igen". Was it because my question was wrong? I would never have imagined that "tetszik" cannot be used this way since in other languages, it's equivalents work with the infinitives just fine.

Thank you in advance


----------



## Zsanna

Hello 123xyz,

Yes, the corrected question was wrong.
1.
You can use tetszik + an infinitive (immediately after) e.g. Tetszik énekelni? but that means that you address a person in the formal (magázó) way and you want to know whether s/he sings in general (e.g. in a choir, or has private lessons of singing) or within a short time ("Are you going to sing in this concert?"/"Are you singing next?").

Although it (= using "tetszik") is supposed to be a polite way of addressing a person but it has a special emotional value (not only...!), used often in everyday language but if you want to sound "elegant", it's better to be avoided. (Could be patronising or awkward stylistically.)

2.
Tetszik neked/önnek (= informal/formal addressing) + noun is another possibility to express (somehing like) what you wanted to originally. 
But then there is a bit of a special usage again. 
E.g. _Tetszik neked az éneklés?_ - grammatically OK but still does not mean exactly what you originally wanted to know. It is some sort of academic approach about whether "singing as such" amuses or entertains you_ in general_ or 
_Tetszik neked ez a hang?_ - in connection with a particular singer's voice _at the moment_ (during a concert).

The trouble with this is that it's a bit too academic, allows to discuss "principles", "expectations", rather than actual preferences about an action.

So if you want to know whether somebody likes doing something, it is szeret + infinitive the solution, as was suggested in your example.


----------



## dzsobacsi

tetszik is a transitive verb. It almost always has an object

Tetszik (nekem) ez a kép.
Tetszik az a lány?
Tetszik ez az autó, lehet, hogy megveszem.

--------------------------------------

szeret may stand with infinitive...

szeretek énekelni
szeretek focizni
szeretek biciklizni

------------------------------------------

or it may has an object but than you have to conjugate accordingly

szeretem a jó bort
szeretem a feleségem
szeretem a lovakat

----------------------------------------

tetszik might stand with infinitive in some special polite phrases but it is hard to say when it is correct or not. I would suggest you avoiding these kind of terms until you reach confident level using the language

Le tetszik szállni? - You may ask it from e.g. a stranger on the bus if (s)he blocks the exit. It is a polite way asking "Will you get off?"


----------



## 123xyz

Thank you both for the detailed replies. I understand the usage of "tetszik" now.


----------

